# Repping for a company



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello!

I'm a rep for Olympus Labs in other board and have also been a regular member here on UK-M for years. Am I allowed to educate people about their products here?

You wouldn't see me post whoring or spamming - simply giving advice and recommendations. JW Supplements are their retailer in UK and JW is active on UK-Muscle so if someone would be interested in buying OL products I'd direct him to JW's website.

If this is now allowed, I will respect that!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you would need to be an official rep for a current sponsor to be able to do this on a regular basis.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just looked on the home page , i like the intro :lol: .....

In the hazy mists of time, the Greeks believed that Olympus was the domain of the reigning gods.

High above the clouds, in their abode, they dictated the highest peaks of the heavens

to the darkest depths of hell. Olympus was not shaken by winds nor ever wet with rain,

nor did snow fall upon it, but the air is outspread clear and cloudless,

and over it hovered a radiant whiteness. The summit of Mount Olympus lived

and breathed as the meeting place of the gods, strictly restricted to mere mortals.

Our products are forged from the mighty thresholds of Olympus from harnessing

Zeus's galvanizing thunderbolts to insure the utmost fortifying ingredients,

hammered with Poseidon's earthshaking trident to maximize brute strength and fused

amongst the blistering embers of Hades dark underworld to give us the ultimate prohormones,

unknown to man before. Olympus Labs is proud to present a line of products that will

turn men into demigods.


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

^^


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> just looked on the home page , i like the intro :lol: .....
> 
> In the hazy mists of time, the Greeks believed that Olympus was the domain of the reigning gods.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you would need to be an official rep for a current sponsor to be able to do this on a regular basis.


OK. Well, if someone starts a thread asking about OL products I guess I can chime in - just like anyone else could? Haven't seen threads like that yet though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

g0hardorgohome said:


> OK. Well, if someone starts a thread asking about OL products I guess I can chime in - just like anyone else could? Haven't seen threads like that yet though.
> 
> Lol, the intro is fun indeed (I personally don't like the music) - but the product line is worth checking. Legit 3rd party lab tested trestolone product will hit UK markets soon.


well you can't now mate as you have said you are a rep thus your opinion is bias.......


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> well you can't now mate as you have said you are a rep thus your opinion is bias.......


Understood.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> OK. Well, if someone starts a thread asking about OL products I guess I can chime in - just like anyone else could? Haven't seen threads like that yet though.
> 
> Lol, the intro is fun indeed (I personally don't like the music) - but the product line is worth checking. Legit 3rd party lab tested trestolone product will hit UK markets soon.


Does JW sponsor here? If so maybe they're eligible to have a rep... just speculating though


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

They are not listed at sponsor section so I'm not sure if they are official sponsors. But they/he is active and respected member here.


----------

